# Quick update



## hodgy (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,

Went for first scan on Wednesday and was told things are progressing very slowly, did have nine follicles growing but most were under 10mm on day seven of stimming, clinic pushed dose back up to 450iu, so lets hope that that does the trick, fiingers crossed another scan in the morning and probably one more on Monday. We are both nervous about tomorrow and need lots of vibes from you lot pls.

hodgy


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

wish you all the best with your cycle dont be disheartened by the slow growing follies...  my last cycle did the same I still ended up after nearly 4 weeks of stimming with over 20 embies.

and a BFP 

good luck xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Hodgy
Its amazing hows these embies grow, I am hoping and praying yours have done just that, and I bet you will be happily suprised tomorrow 

Wishing you both lots of luck and positive vibes.  

A little dance for your follies 
        

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## barney9397 (May 3, 2005)

Hey Hodgy
Just a note to say that I hope everything goes well over the next few days.
I'm sure it will. Try not to worry too much.
Good luck mate.  
Barney


----------



## hodgy (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

Scanned again today, had nine follies above 10mm and four smaller ones, so good news. Will re scan on Monday and then hopefully be ready for EC on wednesday down in London.

Thanks for the positive comments

hodgy


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hodgy
Well done on your scan results  
That is a good response, good luck for EC on Weds   
Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Good luck with your scan tomorrow and EC.

Neil


----------



## hodgy (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Off to London tomorrow for egg collection so fingers crossed, staying in london until friday for the transfer, hopefully everything will be fine, lots of positive vibes needed please........

hodgy


----------



## hodgy (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,

Just back from London, and have two lovely grade one embies on board and two more in the freezer. So fingers crossed for the next two weeks....

just how stressfull are the days in between collection and transfer (the did they fertilise/have they kept going days)
 
hodgy


----------



## hodgy (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Its only four days into the FFH and already seems like an eternity. You cannot help but wonder whats going on inside there. Every little twinge every little pain, youre thinking is that a good or bad pain. It seems worse this second time round.

Dw has been given the two weeks off work by the doc so she can try and relax (easier said than done). But its hard not to wonder what is going on, will it, wont it work, whats that pain, whats that twinge. what will happen !!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone got any tips for surviving these tormenting weeks?


Hodgy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Hodgy.......hope you and DW have had a good day 

Please feel free to come and join the others on the 2ww.......i leave the link if you need it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31272.0.html

They'll definately be able to give you loads of support through it all,

Much luck and babydust to you both, Lizzy xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

hodgy,

this is bodia's husband.  I've been a bit slack with the whole fertility thing - i just wanted to say, that as a not very religous man I have just said a prayer for you and wish you all the best.  Good luck.


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Hang on in there, mate. 

I can't offer much advice, as after what went before the 2ww seemed relatively calm to me. I'll just wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

Hi All,

We are going slightly insane wandering whats going on in there, still eight days to wait. Apparently slight loss of symptoms today, dont no wether thats good , bad or normal.

i Wish we could time travel forward eight days........

hodgy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Don't worry about symptoms.  Try to remember that most women have no idea they may be pregnant for weeks and have no symptoms at all.  

Good Luck !


----------



## flumpette (Apr 19, 2005)

Hodgy

Not sure if ladies are meant to go into men's threads.  I wish you and Hayley all the luck in the world.


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi all...First time I have posted on FF as dw takes care of this!!!!!!

I too am on the awful 2ww and and am only 4 days in and already feeling stressed.  Luckily Dw and I have both got the time off work although it does not feel like it, my new title is officially house husband.  Trying to keep upto date with washing etc makes my day go quick but DW's day is going slow.  She says it is boring but how boring can it be with your feet up, total control of the TV remote and having her every need catered for!!!! LOL   

In all seriousness guys I can totally relate to how you are feeling, I am worrying everytime DW says she has pains or twinges, at the minute she is scared to sneeze,cough or laugh too hard.

I know it is 2 weeks of hell but with all the luck in the world it will be worth it, good luck to all the guys on the 2WW and hope that you all get BFP's    

Dan


----------



## hodgy (May 1, 2005)

Hi dan,

And welcome on board the 2ww hell coaster.I know how you feel about dw's pains and twitches you never know wether they are a good or bad sign. Everybody is different some people have no pains or twitches at all, so not too much should be read into it.

Glad to see you have the house husband bit off to a tee. It is our only real role in the IVF business, that as well as the sample of course, but according to most people that comes fairly naturally. Not that natural trying when the window is open you can hear a school in the background and a cleaner is constantly trying the door handle. 

Good luck to you and Dw keep up the good work , and keep in your mind whatever will be will be, nothing you can do to change what happens now, you will get there in the end, and it will be more than worth it!!!!!

Good luck

hodgy


----------



## mcoodle (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Hodgy

Just wanted to wish you and your dw all the luck in the world for a BFP this week.

I remember the 2WW we've been through so clearly and they really are a rollercoaster of emotion, trying to read your body for any minute sign that it's worked or not.

Take care & let us know how you get on.

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Hodgy

Good luck with your 2ww - we've been thru it twice and I'm sure my dh would agree it's pretty stressful. Us girls over-analyse every twinge, ache and 'gut-feeling' - just be extra nice, extra patient and aware that some days whatever you do will be wrong    Chocolate always helps (especially when what we really want is a large glass of wine but are too terrified to have one!!)

   

Got fingers and toes crossed for you and your dw.

Ali

PS this place helps with keeping sane (ish)


----------

